# Web stucco marble - scagliola



## urruela (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all. 

My name is Oscar Urruela. 

I'm artisan plasterer with 25 years experience in the profession and is currently embarked on the project to recover through its teaching, the classic method of preparation stucco marble or scagliola, this technique fall into oblivion and decorative arts more important in the history of architecture. 
To do this, I created a website, which offer a training program, which, furnish the student with the necessary knowledge to get started in the office, allowing the application of learning to different contexts of work: design, restaurants, art, construction ... 

This is the link www.stuccomarble.com 

I would like to know your opinion 

I hope you find interesting. 

A greeting.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

welcome to the site Oscar,my computer would'nt allow me to get through your whole site,but what i did see i thought was really impressive.i'll check it out further .(later)


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Beautiful work, welcome.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Gday Oscar. Hope you hang around.
Very nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Very cool Oscar. :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Sign me up!!
Im in!! Hands down! Im in!
I've been trying to learn by watching YouTube videos and doing a bit on my spare time (which I don't have much of) but this would be way cooler!
So sign me up! How do we do this?! Lets get started! :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Can't you be a nice guy and show us how, right here on Drywall talk

We will give you some free "T" shirts:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Can't you be a nice guy and show us how, right here on Drywall talk
> 
> We will give you some free "T" shirts:thumbup:


Hmm!? Hmm!?
Deal!?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hmm!? Hmm!?
> Deal!?
> View attachment 3762


Actually, I was thinking Gazman could send him all his "T" shirts:yes::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Actually, I was thinking Gazman could send him all his "T" shirts:yes::whistling2:


So that I can learn for free!? Deal!!
Hear that Gazman!?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Aren't you going to chat with us Oscar? If you want to find some students you'll have to work it a little. It's your first post and you're looking to make money. Be social first:yes:.
So, being from Spain, did you ever run with the bulls? If so, were you ever gored?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Aren't you going to chat with us Oscar? If you want to find some students you'll have to work it a little. It's your first post and you're looking to make money. Be social first:yes:.
> So, being from Spain, did you ever run with the bulls? If so, were you ever gored?


Ya....I don't think this guys ever coming back...
I think he just created an account simply to promote his website then screwed off...Too bad...because I actually am interested in learning...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Here you go PT, look how nice I am to you, and you say mean things to me

You owe me 2 bucks now:yes:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

That's actually pretty badass 2buck, but by watching him work, you sure you're not pullin our legs? LOL. Looked a little DIYish, but final product gorgous :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> That's actually pretty badass 2buck, but by watching him work, you sure you're not pullin our legs? LOL. Looked a little DIYish, but final product gorgous :thumbup:


That's why PT is going to do a video for us, to let us know if it works.

But 1st he will half to beg to his wife, to do a wall in his house.

Lets see if PT wears the pants in his family


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's why PT is going to do a video for us, to let us know if it works.
> 
> But 1st he will half to beg to his wife, to do a wall in his house.
> 
> Lets see if PT wears the pants in his family


 Good on ya, I like how you think :laughing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahaha! Naw, i'll just convince a client that it would make an amazing accentuating wall in their house! And film the video there. I actually really do want to try this. So I will let you know what happens! Should be a cool video! I look forward to trying it. :thumbsup:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

if you're interested durock stocks interior line of synthetic plasters.with your background in the arts i,m sure they would send you some samples,if not let me know and get you some.i have some i have'nt tried yet,veriplast,pearl smoothrock,fauxgrip and bronze patina colour .if i have time this week i'll try a sample board and let you know how it goes.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

b said:


> if you're interested durock stocks interior line of synthetic plasters.with your background in the arts i,m sure they would send you some samples,if not let me know and get you some.i have some i have'nt tried yet,veriplast,pearl smoothrock,fauxgrip and bronze patina colour .if i have time this week i'll try a sample board and let you know how it goes.


That would be awesome Bernie! If you could hook me up I would definitely try and do something far out for a video! Something really cool. My phone numbers still in my profile if you wanna chat again! Im always open! :thumbsup:


----------



## urruela (Mar 22, 2012)

*response stucco marble topic*

Hi all.

Thanks for your comments and sorry for taking to answer, I have been a few days in the mountains and have not had internet.
I do not run the festival was because I was afraid of people. We kill bulls but they are helpless.
Of course I hung my page to promote the stucco marble, as you can see it, I am developing a project to recover this extraordinary but unknown art through its dissemination and teaching.
I don´t want the market and industrialize this technique, my interest is to convey my knowledge to students, maintaining the traditional technique. 
The poor quality of current teaching, has made the stucco marble is known today, has nothing to do with the thousands of jobs being performed worldwide using this technique. 
The months of July and August he traveled to Buenos Aires to take a particular course and a seminar through the Argentine economy ministry for museum curators and conservators of heritage.
In September he traveled to Vancouver for five months to improve my English, which is pretty basic and I am forming a group in town to give a seminar, although I have some interest in the country but I think I will not have time.
Any information you need regarding the technique or the courses do not hesitate to write.
Apologize for my English

Greetings to all.

Oscar Urruela


----------

